# Nannies



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello all,

We've recently arrived in Cairo and are looking for a part-time nanny to look after our six-month-old daughter three times a week, for seven hours a day. We're struggling a little. We looked at the board at the CSA, but the adverts for nannies were either out of date or no-one answered the telephone when we rang. So was just wondering if anyone here knew of someone they would recommend? I'm afraid we are only in Cairo for another four-and-a-half months, though we may extend by a couple of months, so it would not be a long-term offer.

From what we understand from the nannies we have spoken to, the going rate for a nanny for 21 hours a week works out at about USD 450-500 per month (EGP 2,700-3,000) . Does that sound about right? It seemed a little steep as other people we have spoken to seem to pay USD 600 per month for 40 hours a week -- but perhaps we are being curmudgeonly in trying to skimp on cost. Final question: Anyone have any idea on baby-sitting rates?

We are living in Zamalek, by the way.

Many thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

No that amount does not sound right but I guess it might depend on when the hours are as they hours you want may prevent someone finding another part time job.

Sorry no idea about babysitting rates. 

Maiden


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Hint: Whenever the price is quoted in US DOLLARS, you are being ripped off.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

IamnotLordCromer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We've recently arrived in Cairo and are looking for a part-time nanny to look after our six-month-old daughter three times a week, for seven hours a day. We're struggling a little. We looked at the board at the CSA, but the adverts for nannies were either out of date or no-one answered the telephone when we rang. So was just wondering if anyone here knew of someone they would recommend? I'm afraid we are only in Cairo for another four-and-a-half months, though we may extend by a couple of months, so it would not be a long-term offer.
> 
> ...


Baby sitting used to be in the region of 20-25Le an hour....but that was for a european baby sitter not egyptian also was in Hurghada not Cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Hint: Whenever the price is quoted in US DOLLARS, you are being ripped off.




Filipinas always quote in US dollars... in fact when they are brought out here there salary contract is US dollars.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Baby sitting used to be in the region of 20-25Le an hour....but that was for a european baby sitter not egyptian also was in Hurghada not Cairo




and how many years ago was that?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Filipinas always quote in US dollars... in fact when they are brought out here there salary contract is US dollars.


Didn't know that.

Nonetheless, if a Filipina is here on a contract, chances are she wouldn't be looking elsewhere.

Could be wrong, though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Didn't know that.
> 
> Nonetheless, if a Filipina is here on a contract, chances are she wouldn't be looking elsewhere.
> 
> Could be wrong, though.




Most of them came here on a contract and then ran away, usually from an Gulf Arab,, then married an Egyptian so they can stay or they are illegal. 

Filipinos cannot enter Egypt without a contract or at least proof they will go home.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and how many years ago was that?


Last year....know someone who does it


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

We have a live-in maid from Ghana (off on weekends), who gets her monthly salary in USD. During the week her babysitting is included in the salary. When we ask her to babysit on weekends, we pay her extra 10-15LE per hour plus cab.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Last year....know someone who does it




We are now revolutionists I had to pay 5le for less than 5 minutes parking a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## Noha (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Tarnya -- I'm afraid that we have already found someone, but we wish you all the best in trying to find somebody else.


----------

